# titanium+linux+airport



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

J'ai un PC sous linux. Je vais m'acheter un Titanium pour le mettre sous Linux.

Ma question est la suivante : 

Je voudrai mettre Airport sous linux sur Titanium et mon PC pour qu'ils communiquent ensemble.
Est ce que quelqu'un a l'experience de Airport sous Linux, la carte est elle reconnue correctement ?
Est ce que le PC gerera correctement en étant sous linux Airport ?

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

je suis dans la meme situation, et nous avons éssayé mais en vain. Le probleme semble venir que l'adresse IP de la borne airport n'ai pas visible par linux. L'adresse classique 10.0.1.1 par exxemple semble etre l'adresse donnée par la borne à ses clients mac du réseau, mais pour configurer linux  il lui faut l'adresse IP de la borne

Quelqu'un a t'il unee solution?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 javascript: x()


----------

